

A lack of sales focus will destroy you - see why this startup is killing it - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/a-lack-of-sales-focus-will-destroy-your-business-see-why-this-startup-is-killing-it/

======
shimms
Whilst funny, and the photos cute, surely we're past this?

"Annual leave? Sure mate, when you’re fired", yeah or when you're unemployed
from burnout and a lack of balance.

It is well understood that workaholics don't necessarily deliver the best
results (<http://37signals.com/svn/posts/902-fire-the-workaholics/>).

"I'm sick is another way of saying I don't like making sales" - that attitude
drives people to not take leave when required. Taking one day off early in a
bug can stomp it on its ugly head, but soldering on like a hero can end up
knocking you out of action for a week.

I know I'd far rather have my sales person off for one day than a whole week.

~~~
shandsaker
I agree some of the quotes go too far, but I don't think the startup in
question means them ALL to be taken literally.

Is it an agressive way to drive a sales culture? Absolutely.

Is it for everyone? No.

But you have to admire the sheer focus and drive they have to build up their
sales.

------
drjacobs
This sounds like an awesome strategy... for managing green kids straight out
of school.

